# '10 Muscle Cars



## Joe(y) (Mar 1, 2009)

Okay out of the three new american muscle cars, the camaro, challenger and the mustang which would you rather own with money not being an issue? I'm a die hard dodge guy but to me the specs on the Camaro are just unbeatable it also looks newer but I like the look of the challenger more with the older body style.


----------



## antlrcolectr (Jan 4, 2007)

I'd buy the Camaro and park it in the garage-cover it up, and maybe....MAYBE, bring it out on sunny days with no rain in sight.

(Preserve that sucker till I'm 60.)


----------



## Rory/MO (Jan 13, 2008)

antlrcolectr said:


> I'd buy the Camaro and park it in the garage-cover it up, and maybe....MAYBE, bring it out on sunny days with no rain in sight.
> 
> (Preserve that sucker till I'm 60.)


x2. Can't imagine what a SS with only a couple hundred miles would be worth after GM bites the dust.


----------



## thrill_seeker (Feb 2, 2008)

'10 camaro I think is the nicest looking but you all know if you had that sitting in the garage you couldnt not ride it.


----------



## XCalibre (Aug 31, 2006)

my vote's for the Camaro, with the Challenger in second. i don't much care for the latest gen Mustang base model, but a Shelby, Roush, Saleen or Boss Mustang would definitely bump it up past the Challenger in my book.


----------



## Sighting In (Feb 5, 2009)

Not a big mustang fan. I would rather take the camero, but the whole time I am driving it I would wish it was a corvet!


----------



## River420Bottom (Jul 21, 2008)

the challenger would be my pick, love that car... the mustang would be my second choice, i love my mustang though mine is a '68 original


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

I'd want the camaro because I'm a chevy man, and they are so awesome!


----------



## s4 shooter (Aug 15, 2008)

i would buy thechallenger!!!!


----------



## Bowhunter500 (Mar 23, 2007)

Challenger hands dow!


----------



## Joe(y) (Mar 1, 2009)

I'd love a challenger to but im talking based on performance...if you look at their quarter miles, 0-60, and slalom the camaro wins hands down...performance not involved i'd take the challenger.


----------



## ARCHERY=LIFE (May 14, 2009)

Shelby GT500!


----------



## PA3-DArcher4 (Nov 5, 2008)

Challenger.


----------



## Bowhunter500 (Mar 23, 2007)

I could care less about its peak performance... I would go for the challenger even knowing the camero is that much better. That Challenger is sweet as heck!


----------



## madisonsfinest (May 13, 2009)

Love the Black Challenger!!!


----------



## hoytarchery7 (Apr 28, 2009)

i dont like any old cars i dont like cars at all really. i dont really care for any type of vehicles just only what i have.


----------



## sataug2788 (Feb 7, 2009)

Money not being an issue, why not get one of each?:rock:


----------



## thrill_seeker (Feb 2, 2008)

hoytarchery7 said:


> i dont like any old cars i dont like cars at all really. i dont really care for any type of vehicles just only what i have.


Soooo what kinda vehicles do you have other then a pair of boots?


----------



## Joe(y) (Mar 1, 2009)

Rockin it with the Grand Prix...I'd rather have a truck but I only have so much money


----------



## hoytarchery7 (Apr 28, 2009)

thrill_seeker said:


> Soooo what kinda vehicles do you have other then a pair of boots?


2 diesel dodges an 03 and i just got a 96. i just dont care for older cars or trucks im just not very interested in them.


----------



## gunner77 (Jan 24, 2009)

hoytarchery7 said:


> 2 diesel dodges an 03 and i just got a 96. I just dont care for older cars or trucks im just not very interested in them.


these are not old cars they are 2010 and this is 2009, duh


----------



## hoytarchery7 (Apr 28, 2009)

gunner77 said:


> these are not old cars they are 2010 and this is 2009, duh


i know they are not old but i was asked what vehicles i had thats why i said.


----------



## TaylorDennis92 (Apr 30, 2009)

i'd take the camero but if i had a choice i would take and older camero or a 55-57 hard top


----------



## rage1 (Jun 29, 2006)

Rory/MO said:


> x2. Can't imagine what a SS with only a couple hundred miles would be worth after GM bites the dust.


agreed.. seeing as how ford is the only one that hasnt bit dust or filed bank rupsy. i couldnt imagine. what one would be worth in a many yars like new..lol 

in my honest openion .. i would like either a mustang or a charger.. but thats me.. my uncle says that we r building a car startin next month. hes gettin a mustang body.. and we are either settin a 427 or a 460 under the hood. not sure which yet.


----------

